# looking for a bike to race this season?



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

anybody in SoCal want a bike? i am selling my '04 model Specialized Allez Pro 54cm that is equipped with Ksyrium Elite wheels, Ultegra pedals, and DA-10 everything else. it's also got a Specialized Alias saddle. the bike's only got about 500-600 miles on it, and was only ridden in the "rain" once, although it was really more of a light mist. always kept in the house, and always taken care of. it's a beautiful bike and rides great, but i am selling it for personal reasons. i paid $2800.00 for it, and i will sell for $1800.00.

i also have a slightly-used pair of white Specialized Pro Carbon Road shoes, size 43, that i want to get ride of, along with a white Giro Atmos helmet, size medium. prices are negotiable. 

lots of people recommended that i sell on eBay, but i don't want to have to go through the hassle of shipping and all that. if anybody in the SoCal area would like or knows someone who would like to purchase this bike and/or gear, please send me a private message. thanks.


----------

